
China’s Luckin Coffee faked $310m in sales - chewz
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Markets/China-s-Luckin-Coffee-faked-310m-in-sales-in-house-probe-finds
======
toomuchtodo
Here [1] is the report released several months ago by Muddy Waters Research
[2]. Nailed it.

[1]
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LKOYMpXVo1ssbWQx8j4G3-strg6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LKOYMpXVo1ssbWQx8j4G3-strg6mpQ7F/view)
|
[https://archive.org/details/luckincoffeeanonymous/mode/2up](https://archive.org/details/luckincoffeeanonymous/mode/2up)
(Internet Archive version)

[2]
[https://www.muddywatersresearch.com/](https://www.muddywatersresearch.com/)

------
the_resistence
Hurting the feelings of global investors..

